# Atheros 9000 series chipsets based wireless devices



## Eyemaster (Jan 3, 2010)

If I'm correct there is no (or at least limited) support yet for AR9* chipsets 

some AR9* chipsets are supported in Linux:

```
[url=http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k]ath9k[/URL] (Multiband Atheros 9000 series Driver for Wifi) is Linux driver for 802.11a/b/g/n universal NIC cards 
* for Cardbus, PCI-E, or miniPCI-E
* supported : AR9102, AR9103, AR9160, AR9280, AR9281, AR9285, AR9287
* modes : Sta, AP, IBSS, monitor, mesh
```

Based on the linux ath9k driver, now also some chipsets are supported in OpenSolaris with the arn driver

```
Currently supported chipsets for arn driver: AR5416+AR5133\AR5416+AR2133\AR5418+AR5133\AR9280\AR9281\AR9285
Current version [url=http://src.opensolaris.org/source/xref/onnv/onnv-gate/usr/src/uts/common/io/arn/](v0.2 src)[/URL] supports 802.11a/b/g, WEP, WPA
```

Unlike ath9k linux driver, the arn OpenSolaris driver does not seem to support 802.11n at this time.

Is someone working on a freebsd AR9* (perhaps with 802.11n support) driver or 
is anyone familiar with the linux ath9k driver for porting AR9* support to FreeBSD?


----------



## bschmidt (Jan 4, 2010)

There is a driver for at least the AR9280 for quite some time already. There are a few bits missing though, rate control algorithm for 11n rates for example.


----------

